
Building a VPN Kill Switch on Ubuntu Using Node.js - wheresvic3
https://smalldata.tech/blog/2018/04/11/building-a-vpn-kill-switch-on-ubuntu-using-node-js
======
luckylion
It's nice to try things, but that's a terrible idea. You don't want to rely on
"my code will run fast and no request will go out while it does" for your
security.

